# Whatever happened to Top Gear (discovery channel)



## murdoc158

Discovery channel started airing the BBC hit Top Gear this past summer/fall. I havn't seen it on the air for at least 2 months now. Any word on this show?


----------



## synack

I've heard two things....

1) Got cancelled

2) Will be brought back in December when it's "redone" for an American audience.

The only thing to do now is to watch it from the net. video.google.com has a bunch of clips and episodes. The SLR one is pretty cool! Also, check out the download section of www.finalgear.com for the REAL unedited shows (unlike the DC ones)


----------



## murdoc158

synack said:


> I've heard two things....
> 
> 1) Got cancelled
> 
> 2) Will be brought back in December when it's "redone" for an American audience.
> 
> The only thing to do now is to watch it from the net. video.google.com has a bunch of clips and episodes. The SLR one is pretty cool! Also, check out the download section of www.finalgear.com for the REAL unedited shows (unlike the DC ones)


Yeah I've been lucky to find a bunch of episodes from torrent sites. I've got episodes dating back to the early 90's. Kinda cool to watch "new car" reviews now that these cars are 15 years old.


----------



## janry

I noticed this going to be on again. I think it will be this Thursday night. As I remember, it looks like 4 or 5 episodes all in one night with most having 2006 copyright dates. I only say one episode before it went off the air in 2005 so I don't know if these are really new episodes or repeats of what they've shown previously.


----------



## jaydro

FWIW, it's also turning up on the Science Channel now.


----------



## murdoc158

janry said:


> I noticed this going to be on again. I think it will be this Thursday night. As I remember, it looks like 4 or 5 episodes all in one night with most having 2006 copyright dates. I only say one episode before it went off the air in 2005 so I don't know if these are really new episodes or repeats of what they've shown previously.


I checked out the program descriptions for the episodes, and it looks like they are new for the US. These episodes have aired already on BBC and are available via bittorrent. It should be interesting to see how much they edit the episodes to remove the "lazy, fat Americans" theme that the shows have on BBC.


----------

